# 2006 Chevy 2500 heater problem



## plumberjohn (Oct 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas all Any of you have problems with the heater fan. I'm freezing my butt off. 2006 Chevy Silverado cab fan motor has been replaced, Wiring harness as well--worked for about a week and now I can't get the fan to even turn on again. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

did you replace the resistor\control that the harness plugs into?


----------



## plumberjohn (Oct 24, 2010)

yes--I replaced the fan, resistor control & wiring harness--everything worked fin for about 1 day then it went back to no fan


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

time to start from scratch,check power and ground at the blower motor and find whats missing.if i were at the shop i'd bring up the alldata wire diagram and tell you where it grounds and how the blower switch is wired to the reistor/control but not til monday,sorry.dont forget the fuse.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

You should have full time power at the motor and the motor grounds out through the resistor/heater controls.


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

Long shot..... try wiggling the key.
I've had it happen, especially when really cold, that the key wouldn't return to the "run" position fully from the "start" position, and the fan would not operate.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Check the wires at the back side of the controls. I had a similar issue before and it ended up being a melted plug at the control panel. One of the pins in the plug had slid back some causing a bad connection and it melted that way.


----------



## plumberjohn (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks all--I will try all of the above and let you know


----------



## plumberjohn (Oct 24, 2010)

were youy able to pull up a wiring diagram for me? If so could you e-mail it to me?


----------

